# When can I take baby in the pool?



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

Any of you warm-weather mamas...when did you take your babies into a chlorine pool? We have a backyard pool (so not a public one) that the girls are in all the time, but I'm a little worried about putting new baby (3 weeks) in the chlorine. How long should I wait? What about temperature? We're new to warm-weather living, and this whole pool thing has me confused! I'd love to take him in on hot days...I even bought a solarveil sling, but I dunno...help?!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We first took our daughter in our aunt's backyard pool at 2 months. Swimming lessons here start at four months.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

My mom started taking me at 2 weeks. I started taking DS1 at 3. As long as baby isn't getting chilled it's okie dokie. If your pool is well maintained you don't need to worry about chlorine exposure.


----------



## firefly mama (Dec 30, 2006)

We took DS today for the first time at 3 weeks 1 day. Obviously, it wasn't for long. Water temp for very little babies (under 6 months, and even up to 1 year for skinny babies) is supposed to be 95 degrees. Our local pool keeps the waterbabies pool at 91, so I keep the dips very short and make sure babe gets lots of skin against me. We also make sure they get a good shower rinse after to get the pool water off.


----------



## dylan (Sep 20, 2006)

We have a backyard pool too, unheated except by the sun. If your pool is warm enough (over 90 I think) then it's fine. If it's super hot outside, cooler water is probably okay too, just keep it shorter, and keep track of how baby likes it. Dry off good, with a rinse in the shower too.

Have FUN!


----------



## qjraven8 (Jul 15, 2006)

hope its ok to kinda "nudge" in here just a little .. i'm mostly worried about chlorine, anyone know specifics? i avoid it myself as i just dont like it, so have avoided it so far with ds, but i would love to take him swimming and the lakes here suck!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qjraven8* 
hope its ok to kinda "nudge" in here just a little .. i'm mostly worried about chlorine, anyone know specifics? i avoid it myself as i just dont like it, so have avoided it so far with ds, but i would love to take him swimming and the lakes here suck!

In many places city water has as much or more chlorine than an well maintainted pool.
A pool that has the pH in the proper range needs less chlorine than one who's pH is out of wack.
Really, chlorine is just an oxidant. It's going to "attack" a few of the organic molecules that make up you, but it's not significant & remember that swimming has MANY benefits for both you and ds.
Like a PP said, just rinse off well after (but if you're using city water it may not matter much







)


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks all you mamas who responded! I will take ds in as soon as the pool water is a little warmer - we're still hovering around 86 right now. I appreciate your advice! Happy swimming to all of you


----------



## firefly mama (Dec 30, 2006)

86 degrees - brrrrr! (from a momma who is totally used ti the 90s+ waterbabies pool now







)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Funny, I think of 86 as being hot.


----------



## nylecoj (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmmm - I didn't know about the water temp and I just took dd swimming the other evening. The water was cool but it was such a hot day out. She really liked it but I made sure to keep her skin to skin with me and hold her to keep her warm.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

We get into the hundred teens here temp-wise. I think a 95 degree pool would be HOT!=)


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

We took our 1st DD swimming at daddy's work pool (yep, a funeral home with an indoor pool) at 3 weeks - never really worried about the water temp, just had a snuggly towel ready for her. 2nd DD took her 1st dip at about 2 months. they have been swimming and playing in the water ever since.


----------



## firefly mama (Dec 30, 2006)

I think much of the 95 degree water temp recommendation is because in a Waterbabies class, you are in the pool for 30 minutes. That would be a long time if you were a little baby and thought the water was chilly.

I like my pools around 90 degrees personally, but I live in a place that doesn't get above 90 but a few weeks a year...and I swim year-round. So I definitely prefer it warmer. If it were 110 here all the time, I'd want a cooler pool too.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

My 10yo could not have been more than a few weeks old when he went into a pool for the first time. It was August and we live in Hawaii and it was just too much to keep him out of the water.

I wouldn't worry about the temp as long as you wrap him up when you're done. If the pool temperature is comfortable for you, it will be for the baby, too.


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

We have an indoor pool, and DD3 was 2 weeks old...


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

chlorine kills off good gut flora...that is my concern since my son has reflux and food intolerances.....but am thinking of starting probiotics.


----------



## lilylidou (Jun 12, 2007)

I first took my dauter in the pool at 4 months. Swimming lessons was at 8 months.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd wait until after 6 months, for the chlorine and sunscreen issues alone. The water temp thing is also something to consider until around age one, as they can't regulate body temp until then.


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

I remember reading a thread about this several months ago and people were saying 6 months because before that babies skin is so thin that the cholrine can easily pass into their blood stream. I plan on just getting a little baby pool to fill with the hose and my mom's house for this summer and saving chlorinated pools for next year.


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

You could get non-chlorine cleaning system... agreed on temp regulation & sunscreen


----------

